# TPI vs. Durability



## Archeetart (Apr 17, 2010)

I understand what TPI is and understand a higher TPI tire is less stiff, but I am curious, is a higher TPI tire less durable too? I am asking as I am looking at three tires: Vittoria Open Corsa Evo CX (320 tpi), Diamante Pro (220 tpi), and Rubino Pro (150 tpi) (I've got a seperate thread asking about these tires) and am curious if there is a connection between TPI and durability. Only thing I can see is higher TPI tires are typically racing tires and racings tires are typically not durable, which makes me think higher TPI tires are not durable.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

In this case the higher TPI is less durable but that's mostly due to factors other than the TPI. There's no direct correlation. For example if Vittoria made a 320 TPI version of the Rubnino pro it wouldn't then have identical durability to the Corsa.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

As long as you are looking at tires other than the standard Michelin/Continental. I would add the Vredestein Fortezza Tricomp to your list.

I have had great luck with these when considering price vs. performance vs. durability. I find these manage to balance these three criteria very well.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm considering the Vittoria's myself, in 25's. That way I can run a lower psi and have a long life while getting a blissful ride. But I'm curious if my thoughts are correct. I want a long lasting and puncture proof tire that's not heavy and harsh.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

I have given up on uber expensive high TPI tires they just don't last. I got a set of the Vittoria Open Corsa Evo CXs when I was working for a shop 2 years ago. They lasted a week before the front tire riped inhalf. When the Vittoria rep looked at it. He told us they really are a race day only tire. I have to second the Vredestein Fortezza Tricomp. I used them when I lived in philly and there a really nice tire.


----------



## Archeetart (Apr 17, 2010)

My intention of this thread really wasn't tire suggestions (I appreciate the suggestions though) but rather a better understanding of TPI.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

No hard rules. A higher TPI would tend to be more supple and fragile, but this isn't always the case. Nylon casings generally have a max TPI of 120, but some of these have very low Crr also.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

the reason the race tires don't last is because there built to a lower weight so spin up is easy. Vittoria Open Corsa Evo CX (320 tpi) thinest (lightest) surface of the 3 , Diamante Pro (220 tpi) slightly thicker surface (210-225 grams), between the road and tread locations, and Rubino Pro (150 tpi) thickest (225-250 grams) of the 3 mentioned also the heaviest.


----------

